# Forum Rules update concerning Charity Threads.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Due to the recent increase of Charity based Threads popping up The forums rules have had to evolve once again.


Whilst the majority of such threads and causes are all well and good, some have been known to be scams.




Jezlad said:


> *Charity.*
> Please get permission from Jezlad before posting any threads for charity auctions, donation requests and such.
> Yes this does seem a bit uncharitable, but whilst charity is a great thing it's also open to abuse via the internet.
> Any Charity threads started without the approval of an Admin will be deleted on sight.


We *will* delete any threads that are posted without express permission.

If you are that concerned with any given charity why not give over your signature to it.


----------

